# Error Code p1287



## jud426 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey can anybody help me, I'm getting error code p1287. Turbocharger bypass valve open. I can't seem to get it, I put in a new a new diverter. n75 but the light keeps coming on. Oh yeah its a 2001 jetta 1.8.
thanks to anybody who can help


----------



## russellt (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

if you are going to start tinkering with this thing you need a BENTLEY MANUAL. and get the paper version unless you don't mind getting oil on your laptop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

possibly a pressure leak? definitely need to have the fault code cleared with a VAG diag tool too in order to properly troubleshoot.


----------



## jud426 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (wolfsburg2617)*

I have the vag com program, and cord. where do i start?


----------



## jud426 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

anybody? need some help getting very frustrated with this car, its one thing after another. tempted to sell it all together.


----------



## jud426 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

anybody? please help!!!


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

read read read and make sure you know the proper pathway to read and clear the code. plug it into the obdII port and let 'er rip. you can check fuel trim too which should help in finding a possible leak.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (wolfsburg2617)*

I'm getting this code as well. I have a Forge diverter, would installing this cause the code? Or is it the N75 valve?


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (vdubxcrew)*

the turbocharger bypass valve is the DV, it is controlled by the N249 circuit and solenoid, and you could possibly have a problem with either. I doubt the N75 would throw this code - it is a separate system prone to a whole other set of issues/codes specific to it. 
installing a new forge 007 should NOT cause this code, if it is installed and working properly. 
if you installed a new 007 yourself, make sure have the right spring in there for the level of boost you make or it will leak. check all your vac and boost hoses and re-tighten all the clamps. if it is still coming up, clean and lube your dv and make sure it is holding vac. 
if that doesn't fix it, then the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*

don't sell it! 
I've had my mk4 jetta 1.8t for maybe 8 months now, and it was nothing but trouble at first. now that I've learned a lot and fixed most of the stupid things that cause issues, she is beautiful and good to me. 
just be patient, and do as much of the work as you can yourself!


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (jud426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jud426* »_I have the vag com program, and cord. where do i start?

start by clearing the code and then go into the engine control module and click on "measure blocks"
measure block 115 for boost stuff, and measure one of the lower blocks like 003 or something so you can see timing angle, throttle position, engine load, rpms, etc. it should let you log 3 blocks at a time. 
with the codes clear, just drive around for a while in all gears, at varying speeds and rpms, and then rescan when you're done. if the code is back, you know you caught it in the log. at that point, start looking through the data, or link to it here and we can review it with you


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (ypsetihw)*

I don't currently have access to a VAG but I can explain what the car is doing. I am throwing 4 codes. 3 of which are expected: P1287, P0420, P0411 and P0444. The car is stock other than a ebay downpipe and forge diverter. As well as removing the 2ndary air and evap, PCV and that harness under the intake manifold. I've plugged all nipples with vac caps and was running heater hose from the brake booster to the main vac line to the intake manifold. This was causing collapsing issues cuz the hose wasn't ridgid enough. Got some ridgid fuel line and that took care of the problem for a week or so. Now the hose is still ridgid and not collapsing yet I'm getting the random rough idle and surging that was coming from the first mentioned vac problem. Could it be from the diverter?


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (vdubxcrew)*

upon further searching, P1287 is Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
it is an N249 related code, reading open circuit because it is unplugged and you don't have a resistor in there. the N249 is the harness under the intake mani you described above. the bracket actually holds the N249 and N112 which controls the combi valve and SAI, which you've removed. 
either remove from the bracket and plug in the solenoid and let it hang or put a resistor on the wires, and that should eliminate the code. 
vac line collapsing to the brake boost should cause rough idle I don't think, nor the surging because that line doesn't get boost (if you left the check valves in place, which you should)
rough idle could be from the DV, make sure there is the right spring in there. could probably be a million other things too. best way to know, check the DV, spring, clean it, reattach and check and tighten ALL boost and vac hoses under the hood. clear the codes, fix other known issues, and drive it again. 
when was the last time you changed plugs?


_Modified by ypsetihw at 5:48 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (ypsetihw)*

changed plugs and coils within the last year/10,000 miles. They are pretty new. The bracket thing makes sense now. Oh yeah, there is one check valve in the line. I made sure to put that back in. Should I have 2?


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Error Code p1287 (vdubxcrew)*

there are two in the stock setup because there are two sources of vac for the break booster, you're fine with one


----------

